# iPad - Buy or Wait???? - Decision - Buy!!!!



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Okay guys I may just have to eat crow  

Since the last MacBook Pro - non-update for the 13" that I waited months for I swore I'd buy when I had the "want" for a product - rarely is an electronic a "need" - but I love them  

Anyways... I played with an iPad in an Apple store last weekend and I was a bit surprised about the weight. I could care less about the camera but weight and slimness of a portable product tends to be important.

If you were buying for say Xmas would you buy now or wait    This is my  Xmas present so I'm okay with waiting I guess but still if there is no big difference then we'll order soon


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

No matter when you buy something, they are going to update it in 3-15 months. If you want one now, get it now. I love mine, and can't imagine what they could improve on it that would convince me that mine was outdated.


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

Ditto what pidgeon92

Buy it and enjoy.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Double ditto. : )


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Ditto.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

There's a good chance it will be updated early in 2011 (though nobody outside Apple knows for sure).  Allegedly the updates will be modest, which is certainly consistent with Apple's traditions.  The only guess that would genuinely be a new capability as opposed to a modest specs upgrade, is that there are many who believe it will have a front-facing camera for video calling.

If you want it and have a use for it now, I'd get it.  Five or six months (my personal uninformed guess of the most likely release date for an update) is a long time.  And there's no guarantee an update won't be later than my guess.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I LOVE mine and can't imagine not having it!  I say GO FOR IT NOW!


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone  

This will be under the tree Xmas morning


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah, Casse! It's a perfect gift!


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I have been trying to get my husband to let me buy him an iPad for this coming Christmas, but he keeps wanting to wait for either the next iPad or the new Adam tablet by Notion Ink coming out.  So I really don't have anything to get him.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Is he hoping for any particular new feature, luvshitzu?


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I had to ask myself these same questions, and I ended up buying one.  For me, I could care less about the camera, and I don't really know how much thinner it will be - so I decided it wasn't worth the wait.  I LOVE this thing, and can't imagine anything they could do that would make me sad I didn't wait, especially from the "leaks" that I've heard.
But you have to ask yourself the same questions!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Jen said:


> I had to ask myself these same questions, and I ended up buying one. For me, I could care less about the camera, and I don't really know how much thinner it will be - so I decided it wasn't worth the wait. I LOVE this thing, and can't imagine anything they could do that would make me sad I didn't wait, especially from the "leaks" that I've heard.
> But you have to ask yourself the same questions!


Some "leaks" have hinted that the size may be smaller. That would be a deal breaker for me. I don't want a 7" tablet.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I agree, Vet.  Too much smaller and it would be a BIG iPhone.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

IMO I just snagged a great deal!!!!

I went to the Apple store to purchase the iPad and decided to checkout the refurbished models and OMG I'm glad I did!!!!!

There is a special deal for a 64GB Wi-Fi only model for only $599        

I had planned on a 32GB Wi-Fi only but for the same price I got the 64GB


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Great deal!!!  Have fun!!! 

Did you purchase a case yet


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't know what my husband is waiting for on the new iPad model  for next year.  We both could care less about the camera.  Glad to see you are going ahead.  I don't see any reason to wait.  The refurbished models have a decent price.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Good for you! You'll not regret the extra space. Now you can download apps galore. (Try the app/website AppShopper for a great way to keep informed about what's out there and what the prices are doing.)  

I'm with you on the camera. I don't need/want one on my iPad. I have my iPhone 4 with me all the time, and usually have a digital camera in the car. I don't want my iPad to become a large iPhone.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

$599 is a great price for a 64G ipad. I think most people getting it for that price will be happy that they didn't wait for the newer model. Seeing Apple offer the ipads for such a discounted price really makes me think that the new model of iPad will be released fairly soon after Christmas. I like the size of my iPad and I don't need a camera on my iPad, but I can see where someone just now buying an iPad might want to wait for the new model since it looks like it will probably be released in the not too distant future.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Looks like the 64 GB refurbs are gone, but now there are 16 and 32.  The 16 are $429 and the 32 is $499.  I would say the 32 is the best deal.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> $599 is a great price for a 64G ipad. I think most people getting it for that price will be happy that they didn't wait for the newer model. *Seeing Apple offer the ipads for such a discounted price really makes me think that the new model of iPad will be released fairly soon after Christmas*. I like the size of my iPad and I don't need a camera on my iPad, but I can see where someone just now buying an iPad might want to wait for the new model since it looks like it will probably be released in the not too distant future.


They do this all the time with the refurbished units regardless of whether or not there's a new one coming out.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Casse said:


> IMO I just snagged a great deal!!!!
> 
> I went to the Apple store to purchase the iPad and decided to checkout the refurbished models and OMG I'm glad I did!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Paula, they're in the online store.

http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/specialdeals/ipad?mco=OTY2ODY4NQ


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

skyblue said:


> Great deal!!! Have fun!!!
> 
> Did you purchase a case yet


Two of them last month when I combined a quick business trip with a side trip to WDW 

Neoprene Micky parts sleeve in pink

Leather Mickey parts case in black


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

arshield said:


> Looks like the 64 GB refurbs are gone, but now there are 16 and 32. The 16 are $429 and the 32 is $499. I would say the 32 is the best deal.


They go fast.... now only the 32GB is left - that was originally what I wanted but with the savings I'm very happy with the extra space


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I love Mickey! Do you have to wait for Christmas to play with your new iPad?


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Vet said:


> I love Mickey! Do you have to wait for Christmas to play with your new iPad?


I'm a huge disney fan and was thrilled to see cases / sleeves for the iPad 

Yes - it's actually a present from DF - I'm not even allowed to touch the box when it gets shipped. And knowing DF I won't even know which box it's in under our tree


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

That sounds like so much fun!


----------



## amyrebecca (Jul 28, 2009)

So I had firmly decided to wait for the next iPad... but after reading this post this morning decided to go ahead and get one! I decided on a refurbished one for the savings and decided that if I still want the new one when it comes out, I can just sell mine. It will be worth it just to have it for the next few months. Plus my birthday is Sunday and with Xmas just around the corner, I couldn't think of anything I would enjoy more. So I am glad I stumbled on this thread. The free shipping is nice and it will be here between the 21st and 24th. Yea! Now off to look for a case!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

That's great! I wish they had a bigger savings on the wifi+3G models!


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

amyrebecca said:


> So I had firmly decided to wait for the next iPad... but after reading this post this morning decided to go ahead and get one! I decided on a refurbished one for the savings and decided that if I still want the new one when it comes out, I can just sell mine. It will be worth it just to have it for the next few months. Plus my birthday is Sunday and with Xmas just around the corner, I couldn't think of anything I would enjoy more. So I am glad I stumbled on this thread. The free shipping is nice and it will be here between the 21st and 24th. Yea! Now off to look for a case!


The deal was just too good to pass up  Thrilled it helped someone else also make a decision


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Casse said:


> The deal was just too good to pass up  Thrilled it helped someone else also make a decision


We're nothing if not enablers here on the Kindle Boards.


----------

